# Wii Speak



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 16, 2008)

I got it with City Folk!  :gyroiddance: 

talk about it


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 16, 2008)

Wii Speak sounds dumb to me. Honestly, when I talk to friends online, I want to be the only one they hear. I don't want them to hear my dad complaining to people on the phone, I don't want them to hear my sister ask me questions... it really breaks the boundaries of a PERSONAL online experience.

If they don't make headsets, I am going to be VERY upset.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 16, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Wii Speak sounds dumb to me. Honestly, when I talk to friends online, I want to be the only one they hear. I don't want them to hear my dad complaining to people on the phone, I don't want them to hear my sister ask me questions... it really breaks the boundaries of a PERSONAL online experience.
> 
> If they don't make headsets, I am going to be VERY upset.


This. I just want a headset.


----------



## Triforce3force (Nov 16, 2008)

Got it with City Folk, only because I know a fair amount of people IRL who play this, and want to talk to them.

Not for people in the internet.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 16, 2008)

Headsets > Wii Speak


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 16, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Wii Speak sounds dumb to me. Honestly, when I talk to friends online, I want to be the only one they hear. I don't want them to hear my dad complaining to people on the phone, I don't want them to hear my sister ask me questions... it really breaks the boundaries of a PERSONAL online experience.
> 
> If they don't make headsets, I am going to be VERY upset.


Agreed. It limits the time in which i'd be able to speak on the microphone seeing as it uses such a wide area.

Also, you might want to edit the poll (if you can, not made a poll on this forum yet o.o), you've got too many yes options >_<


----------



## Micah (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't have it cuz I don't have wifi.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 17, 2008)

I got the City Folk/Wii Speak bundle at GameStop, AND the Logitech cordless Wii keyboard. ^_^


----------



## Fluufy (Nov 17, 2008)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I got the City Folk/Wii Speak bundle at GameStop, AND the Logitech cordless Wii keyboard. ^_^


lucky... the store i went to on sunday didnt even have the game at all  :'(  not that my mom would let me play till cristmas any way just knowing that its safely tucked away waiting would have eased my anticipation quite a bit... :'(


----------



## Yaoruu (Nov 22, 2008)

No I didn't get one. But I want it and the keyboard sooo bad! Grrrr!


----------



## Sheep (Nov 22, 2008)

im not gonna get it im gonna use the usb keyboard


----------



## Chadwick (Nov 22, 2008)

I got it but I only use it with people I know.


----------



## Carlos (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm expecting to get it for Christmas with City Folk.


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 1, 2008)

Bought it with CF, hope more people get it. I also hope Nintendo actually uses it, unlike when they had this with the DS...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 1, 2008)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Bought it with CF, hope more people get it. I also hope Nintendo actually uses it, unlike when they had this with the DS...


thteres a new game comnig out in march [i think ] called conduit that uses wii speak!


----------



## dogs rule (Dec 1, 2008)

I got it with animal crossing city folk. I can wait until the 5th when they activate wii speak channel.


----------



## Abyss (Dec 1, 2008)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I got the City Folk/Wii Speak bundle at GameStop, AND the Logitech cordless Wii keyboard. ^_^


:O

How much is the keyboard?


----------



## MitchHanson (Dec 2, 2008)

I think they should have a Wii Speak Headset. It's ear phones with a mic that you can talk into.


----------



## MitchHanson (Dec 2, 2008)

Abyss said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$50 for the wireless Nintendo Licensed one.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 2, 2008)

Galen said:
			
		

> Abyss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4$40 for the one thats called power board


----------



## Lewis (Dec 6, 2008)

I want it with city folk


----------



## Jiya (Dec 6, 2008)

No, I just wait for a head set if they ever decide to make one and not at all interested in ACCF right now.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 6, 2008)

Jiya said:
			
		

> No, I just wait for a head set if they ever decide to make one and not at all interested in ACCF right now.


you don't like AC:CF  :O


----------



## Jiya (Dec 6, 2008)

Never said I didn't like it, don't own it yet. But ever since I saw it at E3, I was not at all hyped up for it and the reviews just make it worse.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 6, 2008)

Jiya said:
			
		

> Never said I didn't like it, don't own it yet. But ever since I saw it at E3, I was not at all hyped up for it and the reviews just make it worse.


all the reviews are saying it great just not "new"


----------



## Proudwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

I got it and i love it


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2008)

wii speak is pretty cool, especially the wii speak channel.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 16, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> wii speak is pretty cool, especially the wii speak channel.


gimme ur code pl0x BB


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Dec 17, 2008)

No, I didn't get it.


----------



## Wave (Dec 17, 2008)

I HAS BUKKIT AND WII SPEAK.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 17, 2008)

I didn't get it, but I plan on getting it eventually.
I have a keyboard though, so I won't be forced to use expressions only.


----------

